# i feel thankfull to mister Noel Akchoté guitar arrang. un grand français un génie!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This guys seem to like same repertoire has i, thus said in franco-flemish , gesualdo, machaut ect
woaw, prodigieous.

Mister Akchoté is putting some color trought guitar rendition of vocal music that i like, may i dare says im a fan, yes i know what your thinking , you probably know i bash les français has excécrabe specimen
but, i wont denied the good left in france: there liquor, there musician, there classical composers.

I am not a hater, i honnor and warmly salute the skills of mister Akchoté, a man of taste, chapeau monsieur vous etes un guitariste épatant , remarquable, admirable. Deprofundis salute excellence deprofundis a man of taste and recognised people of taste, value, class, distinction and i cherrish all of this.

:tiphat:


----------

